# Women's thoughts on "Real Dolls"



## BlazinD (Oct 15, 2010)

Ladies...you have your vibrators, dildos, eggs, beads, rabbits the list goes on and on...how would you feel if your H wanted a "Real Doll" or one of those 2-holed porn star-molded torso toys?


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

not sure about u guys but i doubt i would even fancy one...


----------



## BlazinD (Oct 15, 2010)

Star said:


> Check out this beauty!!!
> 
> Blow Up Sex Dolls - The Perfect Date Blow-Up Doll | eXtreme Restraints


LOL...love where the beer holder is 

Realdoll, The World's finest Love Doll Look at these beauties! They have a doll for the ladies too


----------



## BlazinD (Oct 15, 2010)

Star said:


> I saw a TV programe on how these real dolls are made, quite interesting!


Too bad they are 6 Grand


----------



## BlazinD (Oct 15, 2010)

Star said:


> Cheaper than the real deal though!!! Haha


You ain't kiddin!


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

i think the more interesting question here, to all of u guys here deprived of sex, would u do the doll?


----------



## BlazinD (Oct 15, 2010)

malmale said:


> i think the more interesting question here, to all of u guys here deprived of sex, would u do the doll?


I'm not deprived of sex and I would most definitely do the doll! Has to feel 1000 times better than rubbing one out


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Why do you want to fxxx fake ones when there is a real one???


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

A lot harder to hide from the kids than a vibrator...


----------



## stumblealong (Jun 30, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Why do you want to fxxx fake ones when there is a real one???


:iagree:


----------



## stumblealong (Jun 30, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> A lot harder to hide from the kids than a vibrator...


once again:iagree:
:lol:


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

That would look so stupid on the back of my bike!


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I would consider alot of toys and consider myself open minded but, there is somthing creepy to me about it.


----------



## stumblealong (Jun 30, 2010)

tjohnson said:


> I would consider alot of toys and consider myself open minded but, there is somthing creepy to me about it.


Ha! I was just going to say that if I walked in on my man doing that doll, I would find it pretty creepy! (Esp. since he can't get it up for me!) I mean I know women have their toys and all, but yes creepy is a good word for it.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

nice777guy said:


> A lot harder to hide from the kids than a vibrator...



Yes but a lot less likelihood that the dog will carry it out in the middle of a dinner party.


----------



## BlazinD (Oct 15, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Why do you want to fxxx fake ones when there is a real one???


It's wouldn't be a substitution for real sex...just another way to masturbate so to speak. But I agree, it is not very practical and would be hard to hide. The pocket P's I do own and they are amazing...much better than just using my hand for masturbation.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

BlazinD said:


> It's wouldn't be a substitution for real sex...just another way to masturbate so to speak. But I agree, it is not very practical and would be hard to hide. The pocket P's I do own and they are amazing...much better than just using my hand for masturbation.


Yeah, men's hands are wonderful, they can do many things................


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

A lot of Japanese men buy that kind of dolls. 

They buy women's one-day-old panties, too. And they are expensive.


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

I think the real doll would be on par with the womens' toys. I don't really think there is anything wrong with it.

However if I walked in on my husband doing it to the doll it would be hard not to laugh  (seen too many blow up dolls in comedy shows.. when I see/hear about those dolls I think of comedy skits I've seen with them in it, and cannot stop laughing)

But yeah. Nothing wrong with em I say!


----------



## Bloodymary (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah...I'd have to go with why do you want to do a plastic doll than a real woman?

For those women opposed...just tell him you'd rather suck on a lollipop, or make out with your pillow.


----------



## BlazinD (Oct 15, 2010)

Bloodymary said:


> Yeah...I'd have to go with why do you want to do a plastic doll than a real woman?
> 
> For those women opposed...just tell him you'd rather suck on a lollipop, or make out with your pillow.


Let's forget the whole it's a blow-up doll...it is nothing like a blow-up doll....it is "simulated" skin...and yes having the entire doll is a lil creepy...but the "torso only" kind with the anus and vag holes (sold in most sex shops) are not any different then the MANY fake penis's that you ladies have a selection of...I don't see how you can be FOR dildo's and AGAINST pocket poosies? 

A lot of men around my age (30) either have one, want one, or would try one (not just the torso's, fleshlights etc)...do they admit it to their wives/gf's that they want one? No. Most don't out of fear of being chastised or ridiculed...You don't hear men say "I'm sorry honey I can't make my penis turn 360 degrees whilst vibrating and stimulating your anus at the same time!" I think are too many double-standards in favor of the woman


----------



## Bloodymary (Oct 10, 2010)

When I say plastic...I mean other than living flesh that grows back after it has been injured/burned/shot. If it doesn't have a beating heart and isn't considered completely human...I'm not "doing it" with it. But again...that's just me.

I guess you could say sex is very emotional for me...I have to be emotionally involved with someone before I have sex with them. This is much differen't than the 99% of guys who do not involve emotions one little bit with anything going on below the waist.

And Blazin' I wasn't telling them to tell you that...I was telling them to tell their husbands that...because basically that's what we hear...you are real...it is not...we want to have sex with you...but we'd also like to have sex with it. "Sure baby...I'll suck your *ick...just let me finish this popsicle first...it tastes much better."


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

You know there won't be a second date when she springs a leak and you, dumba**, lost the receipt! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!
Sorry, just couldn't resist!


----------



## aznmommy3 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have experienced seeing and touching a 'Real Doll' up close. It wasn't my husband's as i would probably leave him if he decided to spend that kind of money on one. That or i'd ask him to give me that same amount so i can go buy a fu*king machine for myself.

Anywho, it was my brother who purchased one. It was mad expensive at about 7-8 grand. It was a long wait time for it to be delivered and when it was here i had to help him secretly (and quickly) move it to his apartment. OMG that thing has heavy. It was like trying to move a dead corpse that's flapping all over the place.

From what i see, the doll was a bad (and expensive) impulse buy. I do not think he was used it much as after a few days she got jammed into his closet and stayed there taking up all the space. Because of this it got damaged as these things need special care and handling. Eventually i asked him about it and he kinda at that point wanted it disposed of but don't know how. I offered to take her off his hands. With the husband's help, we moved her to our house. And as expected the husband wanted to try her out. I allowed it as we are not keeping it. I was planning on putting her up for auction. So anyway, she stayed sitting on our couch for a week or so while i waited for the auction to end. During this time the silicone left horrible stains on my couch. There's always this greasy feel to her skin. Which is why it is told that you have to dust it with baby powder to keep it feeling real. So she got sold for a decent amount (but totally not even close to the 7 grand that was paid) and the buyer came to pick her up as there is totally no way to ship her. It would be like shipping a dead body. I was glad to have my couch back even if it was messed up by then and glad to not have to see her every time i walked by the living room.

I donot see the enjoyment of a fake doll for sex. I guess it's a guy thing. But you know they actually make male Real Dolls. I don't really know if any women would spend that kind of cash for one. I wouldn't even be able to move one around by myself. Just imagine positioning that thing for sex already tires me out.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

He could divorce me and marry her. :rofl:

Those things crack me up. I watched a show about them and the men who love them...awesome shet.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Ew! Men used the doll and it can be auctioned? I hope she has good hygiene. lollll...


----------



## aznmommy3 (Nov 8, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Ew! Men used the doll and it can be auctioned? I hope she has good hygiene. lollll...


Hey, it's a cheap enough, then sure, why now. The buyer saved atleast 5 grand buying used.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

aznmommy3 said:


> Hey, it's a cheap enough, then sure, why now. The buyer saved atleast 5 grand buying used.


Bleach now has a new purpose, I guess LOL!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

aznmommy3 said:


> I have experienced seeing and touching a 'Real Doll' up close. It wasn't my husband's as i would probably leave him if he decided to spend that kind of money on one. That or i'd ask him to give me that same amount so i can go buy a fu*king machine for myself.
> 
> Anywho, it was my brother who purchased one. It was mad expensive at about 7-8 grand. It was a long wait time for it to be delivered and when it was here i had to help him secretly (and quickly) move it to his apartment. OMG that thing has heavy. It was like trying to move a dead corpse that's flapping all over the place.
> 
> ...


hey I think I seen your add on craigs list. used **** doll posted under casual encounters!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

BlazinD said:


> Let's forget the whole it's a blow-up doll...it is nothing like a blow-up doll....it is "simulated" skin...and yes having the entire doll is a lil creepy...but the "torso only" kind with the anus and vag holes (sold in most sex shops) are not any different then the MANY fake penis's that you ladies have a selection of...I don't see how you can be FOR dildo's and AGAINST pocket poosies?
> 
> A lot of men around my age (30) either have one, want one, or would try one (not just the torso's, fleshlights etc)...do they admit it to their wives/gf's that they want one? No. Most don't out of fear of being chastised or ridiculed...You don't hear men say "I'm sorry honey I can't make my penis turn 360 degrees whilst vibrating and stimulating your anus at the same time!" I think are too many double-standards in favor of the woman


yes women have cornered the market on double standards.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

You don't hear men say "I'm sorry honey I can't make my penis turn 360 degrees whilst vibrating and stimulating your anus at the same time!" I think are too many double-standards in favor of the woman.

Blazin:

I think you have a lot of resentment toward your sex life with your wife. Have you tried telling her what you would like in bed? You two should talk about fulfilling each other's needs and desires. If you were happy with your sexual relationship, you would not be looking for fake skin to masturbate with.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> Yes but a lot less likelihood that the dog will carry it out in the middle of a dinner party.


:rofl: Omg. My dog would so do this. Last time we had people over, he brought out my panties.


----------



## aznmommy3 (Nov 8, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> hey I think I seen your add on craigs list. used **** doll posted under casual encounters!


Nope, not me. This was a few years ago when my first child was still a baby. he's 6 now. I would never allow to have such a thing around if my kids are old enough to question it.

Also i don't do craigs list.


----------



## Hubby01 (Jul 5, 2011)

Whilst I'm not a "women" here goes anyway.

While it is a little creepy to me, my neighbor has one. I've seen it a few times, know where she hangs (shes got a big bolt coming from her back) and know at various stages he has girlfriends come and go.

I can only assume he doesn't drag her out for threesomes but it's something that floats his boat.

Personally if it's something you're into the 6 or 7 grand seems like a reasonable investment for a "friend" that will never have a headache or be tired.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

If I was dating a man and saw this hanging in his house, I'd be gone. LOL That's a little much for me and I'm pretty open minded when it comes to sexuality and sexual stuff.


----------



## Hubby01 (Jul 5, 2011)

She's not in the wardrobe in his bedroom.

He's also not into long term commitment with his girlfriends, so I can only assume no one has hung around long enough to find "her"

He's the biggest chick magnet I've seen, and he's 59, carries a few pounds and pull ladies like no one I've ever seen!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

lovesherman said:


> You don't hear men say "I'm sorry honey I can't make my penis turn 360 degrees whilst vibrating and stimulating your anus at the same time!" I think are too many double-standards in favor of the woman.


Women get all the cool sex toys!


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes, it's a double standard but I think most women are creeped out by these things. That's just a fact of life that you can't rationalize. Go ahead and buy one if you are lonely and need such a thing but don't expect women to understand!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Consistently on this site, when women ask about toys, the Hitachi Magic Wand comes up. Variable speeds - multiple attachments - can probably buy it at Wal-Mart.

When MEN ask about toys - there's something called the Fleshlight that is often mentioned. It LOOKs like a flashlight - but inside it looks like a vag. Our most popular toy is camoflouged to look like something that should be in the garage. And I'm pretty sure its NOT avaiable at Wal-Mart.

And yes - if a single woman had a male "doll" laying in her bed - that would be just as creepy as a guy. Life-sized dolls are creepy - regardless of gender!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Consistently on this site, when women ask about toys, the Hitachi Magic Wand comes up. Variable speeds - multiple attachments - can probably buy it at Wal-Mart.
> 
> When MEN ask about toys - there's something called the Fleshlight that is often mentioned. It LOOKs like a flashlight - but inside it looks like a vag. Our most popular toy is camoflouged to look like something that should be in the garage. And I'm pretty sure its NOT avaiable at Wal-Mart.
> 
> And yes - if a single woman had a male "doll" laying in her bed - that would be just as creepy as a guy. Life-sized dolls are creepy - regardless of gender!


There's always Trenton and Amp's "Robobit".  Granted, it is designed to have a very different purpose.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> There's always Trenton and Amp's "Robobit".  Granted, it is designed to have a very different purpose.


Afraid to ask...really...


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm all for sex toys, but the blow up doll and the Realdoll is a bit over the top. I'd be mighty upset if hubby bought a $5-7,000 sex toy and I'm sure he would feel the same way if I did too. I can find much better ways to spend our money, especially in that amount. I'm very against this. It's beyond creepy.

The real thing is much better!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I'm all for sex toys, but the blow up doll and the Realdoll is a bit over the top. I'd be mighty upset if hubby bought a $5-7,000 sex toy and I'm sure he would feel the same way if I did too. I can find much better ways to spend our money, especially in that amount. I'm very against this. It's beyond creepy.
> 
> The real thing is much better!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Have you tested all the flashlights in the garage?!?!?!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Cherry 2000


----------



## aznmommy3 (Nov 8, 2011)

I think there is indeed a double standard when it comes with sex toys. Yes it's true that women have a much larger option when it comes to toys then men.

I once thought it would be ok for the husband to try this Japanese penis toy that he's been reading about. It's like a fleshlight. But i was wrong. After he started using it, it became obvious to me that he starting struggling with real sex with me. He was over using it. I tasted plastic everytime i went down on him (gag). Then there was the excessive use of porn (hey gotta have visual simulation right) that was when our relationship and sex life went down hill.

Don't get me wrong, i have toys too. But i have self control and know when to stop. I also prefer the real thing over the fake. But the husband on the other hand wasn't so.

I eventually throw it out. But our marriage is still on the rocks as his porn and masturbating still persists. But that's another story.

So is it ok for a guy to have a toy? Yes, sure. But if you let it take over your sex life then mind as well divorce. Why would he need a real woman when all he needs is a fake puss.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Meg said:


> Silly me! I've always thought guys had it a LOT better than women!
> 
> I mean, jeez! Their favorite sex toy is permanently attached to their body.


:iagree:

:lol:

:rofl:

Very hard to type with all this hair on my hands! Especially while using a brail keyboard!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

aznmommy3 said:


> I think there is indeed a double standard when it comes with sex toys. Yes it's true that women have a much larger option when it comes to toys then men.
> 
> I once thought it would be ok for the husband to try this Japanese penis toy that he's been reading about. It's like a fleshlight. But i was wrong. After he started using it, it became obvious to me that he starting struggling with real sex with me. He was over using it. I tasted plastic everytime i went down on him (gag). Then there was the excessive use of porn (hey gotta have visual simulation right) that was when our relationship and sex life went down hill.
> 
> ...


Sorry Azn.

So - was the problem really the toy? Or the porn and masturbating? Almost sounds like the toy just increased the problem - but wasn't necessarily THE problem - right? Just asking...


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

The "real doll" reeks of effort. I would have to pick it up and get it into position, after the deed is done I would have to clean it up and pick it up to put it away. Really the only time I would probably use such a thing is when I'm drunk. That means I would pass out afterwards and have a dried mess to clean the next day. What would I use to clean it? A bottle brush? :rofl:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

So azn, that doll was used by your brother, your hubby and by the guy you sold it to? 

What a wh0re!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aznmommy3 (Nov 8, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Sorry Azn.
> 
> So - was the problem really the toy? Or the porn and masturbating? Almost sounds like the toy just increased the problem - but wasn't necessarily THE problem - right? Just asking...


I don't know. Atleast i didn't care that he go to his computer room and did his thing (i know what he was doing) back then but i guess the problem started when he started to struggle when we had sex. Know that i gave birth to 3 kids the natural way and i have to admit that i am not a tight as i used to me. I cannot compare to the tightness that a toy made to get men off is. Just as he can't compare to a very large and thick dildo. Anyway, i have been doing kegels for over a year now and have found it helped. But back to the problem. I noticed he started to struggle when having sex and because of the toy, he started masturbating more then usual. Then came the porn because like i said, visual stimulation. The breaking point came when we agreed that he stop use of the toy on weekends and save those day for me. I was giving my baby a bath and afterwards while cleaning up, i found his toy underneath his computer. I was extremely disappointed that he could not even respect me enough to not use it for 2 days out of 7. Seriously, he needed it that much that he did a quickie while i washed the baby? Even though it was a weekend and we always have sex on a weekend. This was a little over a year go. Our marriage is extremely rocky right now as i have no respect for the man and my libido is now lost. And even though i throw out his toy a long time ago, the porn and masturbating still persist and is the source of our problem right now.


----------



## aznmommy3 (Nov 8, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> So azn, that doll was used by your brother, your hubby and by the guy you sold it to?
> 
> What a wh0re!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha, yes she is


----------



## aznmommy3 (Nov 8, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> The "real doll" reeks of effort. I would have to pick it up and get it into position, after the deed is done I would have to clean it up and pick it up to put it away. Really the only time I would probably use such a thing is when I'm drunk. That means I would pass out afterwards and have a dried mess to clean the next day. What would I use to clean it? A bottle brush? :rofl:


If you read the owners manual on care of the doll then trust me, you will not want one.

It actually suggest to put her in a bath tube to be washed. You have no idea how heavy it is, OMG. You'd need two full grown men to maneuver that thing unless you have some kind of pully system installed in your home.

also you do have to clean her inside after and before use. Or use a condom each time.

Her skin although made of real silicone is very tacky to the touch. It attracts lint and dust like crazy not to mention it can and will stain fabrics (like my poor couch). You have to keep it smooth by applying baby powder.

So really, is this something worth paying upwards of 8 grand for?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

aznmommy3 said:


> I don't know. Atleast i didn't care that he go to his computer room and did his thing (i know what he was doing) back then but i guess the problem started when he started to struggle when we had sex. Know that i gave birth to 3 kids the natural way and i have to admit that i am not a tight as i used to me. I cannot compare to the tightness that a toy made to get men off is. Just as he can't compare to a very large and thick dildo. Anyway, i have been doing kegels for over a year now and have found it helped. But back to the problem. I noticed he started to struggle when having sex and because of the toy, he started masturbating more then usual. Then came the porn because like i said, visual stimulation. The breaking point came when we agreed that he stop use of the toy on weekends and save those day for me. I was giving my baby a bath and afterwards while cleaning up, i found his toy underneath his computer. I was extremely disappointed that he could not even respect me enough to not use it for 2 days out of 7. Seriously, he needed it that much that he did a quickie while i washed the baby? Even though it was a weekend and we always have sex on a weekend. This was a little over a year go. Our marriage is extremely rocky right now as i have no respect for the man and my libido is now lost. And even though i throw out his toy a long time ago, the porn and masturbating still persist and is the source of our problem right now.


So - the toy really did kind of kickstart things then.

I read stuff like this - and I really hope you women don't think we are ALL like this.

None of us are perfect - not by a long stretch. But this sets the bar pretty low.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

aznmommy3 said:


> If you read the owners manual on care of the doll then trust me, you will not want one.
> 
> It actually suggest to put her in a bath tube to be washed. You have no idea how heavy it is, OMG. You'd need two full grown men to maneuver that thing unless you have some kind of pully system installed in your home.
> 
> ...


No the thing is not worth 8 grand. Not only that but I know the lady of the house would never ever go for it.


----------



## aznmommy3 (Nov 8, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> No the thing is not worth 8 grand. Not only that but I know the lady of the house would never ever go for it.


Yeah well, you'll probably need the lady of the house to help you take care of that thing and move it around, haha.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> No the thing is not worth 8 grand. Not only that but I know the lady of the house would never ever go for it.


Not when that kinda money could get me a new deck......lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

aznmommy3 said:


> Yeah well, you'll probably need the lady of the house to help you take care of that thing and move it around, haha.


:rofl: Again....effort. Not going to spend that much effort on a sex toy.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

pidge70 said:


> Not when that kinda money could get me a new deck......lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol:


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> Not when that kinda money could get me a new deck......lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How is your back? Well enough to help me lug around a Real Doll? I'll give you a dollar if you help.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

How much is a Sybian?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

I've seen some of those same shows spotlighting Real Dolls and, while I'm admittedly (morbidly?) curious about them, they're far more than I'd ever spend (in money and effort) on a single sex toy. Plus, I know myself well enough to know that the novelty would wear off quite quickly for me. I mean, the two "sleeves" that my wife's gotten me sit mostly unused, and those were a fraction of the cost of a Real Doll.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aznmommy3 (Nov 8, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> How much is a Sybian?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They are in the area of $1300. I admit, i used to want one but then realized that all that strong vibration would probably numb me. I have heard that prolong vibrations to the clit can make it go numb so it would make it harder for a woman to get off without relaying on one. And i have known some women to confirm that they are so used to their vibrators that their hands can't do the job anymore. The Sybian is nothing but a really strong vibrating machine. I would prefer something that can simulate penetration by going in and out rather then just vibrating. Which is why i am very really interested in buying vibrators. I prefer a nice non vibrating dildo


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

For the cost of a real doll, it would need to be able to cook, enjoy football games with me and not go out on drunken GNOs. I guess it could play chess too.

These added features could come in hot pluggable modules or just be downloadable over the internet. 

But then there would be some creepy guys that would want two dolls that kiss each other and they would want a threesome.

Nah. Seems pretty creepy to me.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> For the cost of a real doll, it would need to be able to cook, enjoy football games with me and not go out on drunken GNOs. I guess it could play chess too.
> 
> These added features could come in hot pluggable modules or just be downloadable over the internet.
> 
> ...


:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> How is your back? Well enough to help me lug around a Real Doll? I'll give you a dollar if you help.


No way bub! Geez, you know I had back surgery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

The 'husband' can leave in his will to have a taxidermist 'preserve' him (although looking like an old prune) and spend eternity with his 'trophy wife'.


----------



## Zzyzx (Aug 24, 2011)

A couple of remarks:
Nothing like a scavenger dog to teach a couple to pick up after themselves after a wild rip-their-clothes-off session...

Next generation "toys" will involve robotics. Imagine those "dolls" with robot capabililties... scary thought.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Or a dog with separation anxiety to tear one of those $6000 toy doll to pieces. Bad doggie! Bad doggie!


----------

